# Modern times - here come the vikings!



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Did anybody see it last night on BBC2? If you missed it, it was a documentary on single women and same sex couples having IVF with sperm donation! I only caught 20 mins of it but worth a watch


----------



## lucky2014 (Aug 10, 2014)

I did and it reminded me how emotional the journey is - particularly seeing Jemma who I think was at the same clinic I used (although I didn't get hugs from my doctor!).  I actually didn't think it was too sensationalist which I had been worried it would be.  I also wish they had had an opposite sex married couple to show this happens a lot as well. What did you think of it?


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i saw a little bit but couldn't watch the rest as DH stole the tv. might have to look for it on the iplayer. the women on it seemed lovely and i thought it was really thought provoking to watch.


----------



## mogg77 (Nov 9, 2014)

I really liked it, it brought back a lot of emotions and made me excited / nervous for my next try. I know my parents watched it and I think it would of given them an even better  insight into what we are going through. And yes felt awful for poor Jemma, I wouldn't of been brave enough to test in front of cameras!


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

several of us singlies watched it "together" whilst we were in FF chat last night 

I think we all felt it was sensitively done, although lots to think about. 

Having anon donors myself, I found the young Danish girl difficult to listen to when she talked about wanting more info/pictures of her sperm donor/biological father. And when they hinted at how many children one donor 'could' potentially have (in the 100s) that was also quite a sobering thought (I didn't use a Danish donor but I'm assuming it's similar in CZ where I had tx) in terms of how many half siblings there might be out there for my boys...

I cried for Jemma - so brave of her to face that pregnancy test on camera. And all too much a reminder of those awful BFNs I went through before I was lucky enough to have my beautiful boys..

x


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

I only saw the end 20 minutes sadly but the bits I did see came across as incredibly positive, so pleased they didn't throw us all under the bus! 

My sister has saved it in her planner so will watch with her I think in case it upsets me. I did feel very sorry for Jemma too  

x


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

I watched it.  Agree it should have included hetro couple as example as well, or make it be specifically about single women, or gay women.  Tired of single and gay women being lumped together with donor sperm issue.  Also thought the tone from the director was a bit cynical.
Loved the women.  All very open and honest and wanted/want all of them to have success.


----------



## even (Apr 15, 2012)

i think i see what you mean about being sick of lumping together single women and gay female couples just cos both groups happen to need donor sperm. *Overall*, I'm sure the stress that *most *single women feel is still more than any couple, whether gay or straight, because of the very fact that we're having to do it alone, and some of us without much support from friends/family to fill the gap.

I really wish this programme and the world in general would do something to acknowledge the plight of single blokes that want kids, because it's WAY more expensive for them to use a surrogate and that's they're only option if they don't feel strong enough for "therapeutic parenting" (adoption).

The issue of accidental incest and related hereditary genetic issues should have been covered.

My other gripe is that the programme didn't take the vital opportunity to dispel the myth that women's fertility has magically lengthened in line with the pressure on us to achieve great careers and change the world etc. Clear facts are needed on this.

Apart from that I thought it was ok at showing some of the stress, the lady that did the BFN on screen deserves a massive standing ovation and the director that lent in to give her a hug deserves a round of applause for making the right call in that case and letting her humanity over ride the pressure to remain detached and off-camara.

It was an important programme, especially in light of the new stats out (from the census) showing that, for the first time ever, the majority of people are now single (51%)


----------

